

How to choose a good non-fiction book (a checklist) - snitko
http://romansnitko.posterous.com/how-to-choose-a-good-non-fiction-book

======
reemrevnivek
This checklist focuses on not buying junk/scam books. I read it because I'm
interested in buying _good_ books, those that I want to keep on my bookshelf,
will use frequently, and would recommend to friends. This post doesn't help
with that.

Also, the post discriminates strongly against self-published books. While this
may be a simple strategy to avoid potentially scammy books, the potential
sacrifice isn't worth the benefits to me.

Also, there's a typo at the end in _It really feels like hard word to choose a
good book_ \- s/word/work.

~~~
snitko
Thank you, typo fixed.

